# comment changer l'image associée à mes signets safari?



## viviflo106 (1 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
j'aimerai pouvoir choisir moi même l'image associée à chacun de mes signets dans le coverflow de safari (pas dans la barre des signets, mais bien dans les dossiers de signets). Effectivement, j'ai une très longue liste de signets et je m'y retrouverai plus facilement si je choisissait moi même l'image la plus parlante!! Ce serai même un gain de temps énorme...
merci d'avance de vos réponses

Je met en pièce jointe une capture d'écran de mes signets dans safari, ce sera peut être plus clair.


----------



## Fìx (1 Juillet 2010)

Si tu parles de l'icône du site (par exemple, dans ta capture d'écran, le signet : andy glass), je pense que tu peux oublier...

Cette image est justement associée à l'adresse du site... C'est donc le site qui la génère (si celui ci l'a mis en place) et non ton ordi.

C'est un peu comme si tu demandais comment faire pour changer une image sur une page Web qui n'est pas la tienne, c'est pô possible.........  sauf hackage bien sûr!  ... Mais j'doute que ça en vaille le coup là!


----------

